# [RISOLTO]data modifica file sballata

## lordalbert

Ciao. Ho appena finito di installare una gentoobox, e non ho ben capito il motivo, ma il sistema continua a darmi errori di "clock skew detected". Mi dice poi che ci sono dei file modificati nel futuro   :Laughing: 

In effetti ho controllato, ed è così. Riguarda i file modificati durante la fase di installazione. Probabilmente la distro live da cui ho installato, aveva qualcosa che non andava nell'ora.

Ad ogni modo, se guardo la data con ls -l in /etc/conf.d trovo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> May 4 19:51 bootmisc
> 
> May 9 2010 clock

 

Praticamente alcuni file come clock, keymap, etc invece dell'ora hanno l'anno (2010).

Ora come potrei fare per risolvere la situazione? Meglio aspettare un giorno, quando cambia la data, in modo che non sarò più nel futuro, e risolvere in quel modo; oppure è meglio modificarlo a mano? in tal caso, come?Last edited by lordalbert on Sun May 09, 2010 10:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

la cosa è un po ambigua...hai anche windows su quella macchina?

----------

## oRDeX

Secondo me è come dice lordalbert. In fase di installazione, la live aveva un orario sballato..conseguenza: tutto il sistema con un orario sballato .-.

forse un touch ricorsivo su tutto il sistema può aiutare?  :Smile: 

----------

## k01

mi capita spesso ultimamente installando dal live cd, io risolvo semplicemente prendendo i file in /etc/conf.d e /etc/init.d con la data sballata, li apro con nano, li salvo senza modificare niente, ed esco. così si risolve sicuramente, ma magari ci sono metodi più veloci

----------

## ago

ho installato da diversi livecd (sysrescue, gentoo, *buntu) e non mi è mai capitato....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lordalbert

proverò a fare come dice The Extremer, che è quello che ho pensato di fare anche io, ma ieri sera era tardi e volevo andarmene presto a letto  :Smile: 

----------

## oRDeX

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> proverò a fare come dice The Extremer, che è quello che ho pensato di fare anche io, ma ieri sera era tardi e volevo andarmene presto a letto 

 

Ti basta entrare nella cartella incriminata e dare

```
$ touch $
```

dal man di touch...

 *Quote:*   

> DESCRIPTION
> 
>        Update the access and modification times of each FILE to the current time.
> 
> 

 

----------

## lordalbert

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   proverò a fare come dice The Extremer, che è quello che ho pensato di fare anche io, ma ieri sera era tardi e volevo andarmene presto a letto  
> 
> Ti basta entrare nella cartella incriminata e dare
> 
> ```
> ...

 

grazie mille!  :Smile:  fra un pochino provo, e poi faccio sapere

----------

## oRDeX

ovviamente intendevo 

```
$ touch *
```

 :Razz: 

----------

## lordalbert

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> ovviamente intendevo 
> 
> ```
> $ touch *
> ```
> ...

 

 :Smile: 

In realtà, stranamente, ho riavviato ed è tornato tutto a posto, senza fare nulla :/

Bah, meglio!  :Smile: 

----------

